# Problem mit Proftpd



## deste (2. November 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen,

vorweg ich nutze Debian mit Plesk11.
Heute wollte ich auf meinen Server mittels FTP was hochladen. Beim Verbindungsaufbau kam folgende Fehlermeldung:
Fehler:	Zeitüberschreitung der Verbindung
Fehler:	Herstellen der Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen

Was ja schon einmal nicht wirklich der super ist.
Habe mir gedacht das sich event. der Server aufgehängt hat und wollte diesen mittels /etc/init.d/proftpd restart  neustarten.
Darauf kam folgende Fehlermeldung: "-bash: /etc/init.d/proftpd: No such file or directory "

Ich habe also auf meinem Server gesucht und habe auch die Config gefunden. ( Vor ca. einer Woche lief der Sever noch ohne Probleme).
Aber mehr wie die Config finde ich nicht mehr.
Webmin zeigt mir auch an, dass das Modul Proftpd nicht installiert sei.
Alles sehr komisch den, ich kann mit " proftpd -t -c /etc/proftpd.conf " ja die Config überprüfen und dort werden mir keine Fehler angezeigt.

Wie kann es sein, das sich der FTP Server selbst gecrashed hat?
Hat hier jemand Erfahrung? Wie kann ich diesen den nachinstallieren / neu configurieren? Da er ja ein Teil vom Plesk ist.

Plesk zeigt mir ebenfalls keinen FTP-Server mehr an.

Könnt ihr mir dabei helfen?

MfG


----------



## zerix (4. November 2012)

Hallo,

nach deiner Beschreibung sieht es für mich danach aus, als wäre das Start-Script gelöscht worden. 
Du könntest dir einfach mal ein Start-Script im Internet suchen oder das komplette Paket runterladen und daraus das Start-Script nehmen. 
ProFTPd ist kein Teil von Plesk, sondern kann lediglich über Plesk konfiguriert werden. Also sollte es kein Problem sein, ProFTPd neu zu installieren. Da ich Plesk aber nicht nutze, weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob man bei Plesk etwas einstellen muss, um ProFTPd konfigurieren zu können. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------

